# Outlook 2016 Zertifikatfehler ... Wie bekomme ich den Fehler weg?



## masch1ne (2. März 2016)

Seit geraumer Zeit taucht bei jedem Outlookstart bei mir das Problem auf, dass Outlook nach einem Zertifikat frägt.
Egal was ich mache( zb installieren mit erfolgreich abgeschlossen Meldung) oder Aktuellen Server beibehalten ja/ nein drücken es funktioniert leider nichts.
Da in dem Fehler iwas von gmx steht, wollte ich dorthin schreiben. Leider gibt es soweit ich herausgefunden habe, nur die Möglichkeit des Anrufens. Dieser Service kostet aber sehr viel Geld;(
Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Shimboku2 (2. März 2016)

Evtl. stimmt die System Zeit (Bios) des PC`s nicht.  Ähnlichen Fehler hatte ich bei web.de


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2016)

Schmeiß Avast runter, bzw. deaktiviere die Überwachung von SSL-Verbindungen. Das scheint sich da dazwischen zu klinken und stellt somit ein Sicherheitsrisiko in der Vetrauenskette dar.

Du solltest immer bei solchen Meldungen genau prüfen, ob das Zertifikat überhaupt gültig ist.


----------



## masch1ne (2. März 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten...
Ich hab mich jetzt kurz in Avast umgeschaut.
Anbei der Screen der Settings. Welche Settings kann ich ohne Einbußen von Sicherheit tätigen?
Bios würde ich evtl ausschließen, da das Problem auf mehreren Rechnern besteht.lg


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2016)

Würde die Mails eher direkt im Browser öffnen. Dann können verseuchte Anhänge nicht direkt auf den Rechner gelanegen, sondern müssen manuell geöfnet werden.


----------



## masch1ne (2. März 2016)

hab jetzt mal die ersten beide ticks rausgenommen und es funktioniert...  Hoffe, dass diese Einstellungen nicht so wichtig waren.(Sicherheitsrelevant)
Meldung blieb weg 
Ja Browser ist sicherlich ne gute variante, nur stört mich das öffnen 3 verschiedener Email accs via Browser .D


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2016)

Ansonsten einfach vorsichtig sein, welche Anhänge man öffnet. Vor dem ausführen/öffnen eventuell bei Virustotal hochladen. 

Ansonsten haben die eigentlich alle guten Virenscanner ja noch nen Hintergrundwächter, der alle Dateien, die geöffnet werden scannt. Bei unbekannten Dateieien kommt dann meist ne Heuristik zum Einsatz. 

Ansonsten gibt es zumindest bei den kostenpflichtigen Programmen auch noch eine Verhaltensanalyse, die bei typischen Malware Aktivitäten (u.a. Aufzeichnen von Tastatureingaben wie bei Keyloggern oder Verändern/Löschen von mehreren Dateien, wie bei Ransomware) anschägt.
Bei Kaspersky funktioniert das sehr gut. Hab ich gestern mit nem kleinen selbst geschiebenen Programm getestet.


----------



## lowskill (2. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Kaspersky funktioniert das sehr gut. Hab ich gestern mit nem kleinen selbst geschiebenen Programm getestet.



Weil es bei einem Virenscanner bzw. bei Verhaltensanalyse ja auch darauf ankommt, dass irgendwelche, mit mäßig viel Know-How,  selbst zusammengeschusterten Testprogramme erkannt werden. 

Dann sind alle Kaspersky-Nutzer zumindest vor dir schon mal sicher.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2016)

Mir ging es  nicht darum einen funktionierenden Trojaner zu schreiben, sondern zu sehen, wie die Programme auf Aktionen wie das Verändern und Löschen von mehreren Dateien reagieren.

Weil beim Scan schlagen die Programme ja nur an, wenn die Signatur bekannt ist. Und das ist bei 52/52 eben nicht der Fall.

Nur bekommt man ja dann wenn man damit rechnet keine Mail mit Trojaner zugeschickt und zum anderen müsste man ihn ja auch kontrollieren können.


----------



## -Metallica- (3. März 2016)

Antvir Programme sind im allgemeinen eher Schlangenöl / Esoterik.

Ein Mensch, der sich darauf verlässt, ist verlassen - wenn zB. ein neuer Xploit / Virus / Wurm / Zero Day / Trojaner/ Rootkit etc. herumgrassiert der zB. von Antivir Progs etc. nicht Detect werden kann, weil schlicht und ergreifend es noch nicht Bekannt ist / Erforscht ist etc. / Aufgefallen ist  / Lücken Ausgenutzt werden usw......

IT Security gibt es im Endeffekt nicht.

Software im allgemeinen kann niemals perfekt zu 100% sein , das ist nun einmal Realität mit der wir uns Computeruser abfinden müssen. 

100% IT Security ist ein Märchen, wer ernsthaft glaubt, ein Antivir würde einen Schutz darstellen...


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2016)

Ein Scanner schützt sicher nicht zu 100%. Aber wenn es 99% der Viren erkennt ist die wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht gering einen zu erhalten, der nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## lowskill (3. März 2016)

Stimmt. Wenn einen das 1 %, was die wirklich aktuellen Bedrohungen darstellt, die gerade im Umlauf sind, trifft, ist das halb so schlimm. Hauptsache man ist vor längst vergessenen Schädlingen der Vergangenen Jahre geschützt.


----------



## -Metallica- (3. März 2016)

lowskill schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wenn einen das 1 %, was die wirklich aktuellen Bedrohungen darstellt, die gerade im Umlauf sind, trifft, ist das halb so schlimm.



Stelle dir vor, Du hättest dir diesen fiesen neuen Trojaner eingefangen und dieser wiederum hätte deine ganze Festplatte/n mit einem 1024-Bit Schlüssel verschlüsselt, sagt Du dann auch:

"Es wäre halb so schlimm" ?

Sehr viele Privatmenschen wie auch Firmen etc sind davon betroffen, wirklich halb so schlimm das kein Mensch mehr an die Daten kommt ???

Trun-Trojaner: Neue Ransomware verschlusselt mit PGP | heise Security


----------



## lowskill (3. März 2016)

Da wäre ein weniger dummes Verhalten beim Umgang mit Mails und Anhängen und/oder ein brauchbares Backup-Verfahren ein weitaus besserer Schutz. Zumal die tollen Schutzprogramme in dem Fall ja offensichtlich erstmal versagt haben, als die Bedrohung neu war. 

btw, solltest du noch mal prüfen, ob das Zitat von mir nicht eventuell Ironie enthält...
Am besten noch mal im Zusammenhang mit dem Beitrag zuvor lesen.


----------



## masch1ne (4. März 2016)

ok trotzdem danke an alle


----------

